
Do we all have some synaesthetic ability? - robg
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn14841-do-we-all-have-some-synaesthetic-ability.html
======
ph0rque
I always imagine years to be a series of ovals; with the summer and winter
months of the year forming the long part.

~~~
unalone
I've always thought that purple is equal to 6 and yellow equals four. I don't
look at the number and see those colors, but when I conceptualize those
numbers I get colors along with the numbers.

